# how slow will my EBJD grow?



## master fishkeeper (Apr 22, 2013)

i baught an EBJD in Feb and have had him in my tank ever since. Very happy and healthy....i was wondering how long until he gets to 4 inches. Please reply if you have personal experience, thanks!


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

It'll vary, but i guess the better question to answer yours is how big is he now?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I do find that the EBJDs grow slower than the regular JDs.

Unfortunately, my only experience is based on 2 that were about 4 inches when I got them, and a runt that had all kinds of health issues that I wouldn't want to base a normal growth rate on.

I agree with Cryptic...How big is he now?


----------



## master fishkeeper (Apr 22, 2013)

Hes about 2, two and a half inches......so iv'e had this 50 gallon up for about 2 months, and water quality is still not as clear as i would like it to be, its planted, driftwood, can i change out the filter pad so that water flow is better (in the filter) or should i wait a little longer for the tank to surely get established and complete the cycle?

water changes twice a week.

thanks guys


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Are you checking the water parameters? I would not switch any filter media if the tank isn't where it should be water wise.

It shouldn't be too bad with your cleaning regimen if you're using a good dechlorinator and not over feeding.


----------



## master fishkeeper (Apr 22, 2013)

because of the newer tank, the fragile EBJD, and cloudy/particles in water, i have been feeding every other day and water perams r fine no nitrates and nitrites ph is nuetral and water is a little hard may b around 20-30

but i just cant seem to get the water crystal clear, is this a waiting game because of the cycle...(its been 2 months and a week since its been up) or go ahead and get a newer filter pad in there to help with water flow? 
as long as i change water twice a week can i get the new filter pad in there? ...or what do ya'll think


----------



## amcvettec (May 11, 2012)

You should have some nitrates if your tank is cycled. Have you tested Ammonia?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

amcvettec said:


> You should have some nitrates if your tank is cycled. Have you tested Ammonia?


It is a planted tank.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Wont be planted once it grows up lol


----------



## master fishkeeper (Apr 22, 2013)

lol the EBJD is as docile as **** i cant believe it, but yea no traces of ammonia either its weird......that's what makes me think my filter is inadequate but idk i guess time will tell and i guess that's all i got for now.


----------



## NZSIC'S (Apr 30, 2013)

Are you doing twice weekly water changes now? (before tank has been cycled/established)?

If you are, IMHO.. this is the reason it has taken sooo long to establish (2 months +) it should only take half this time. Cos your changing the water so much (yes it is removing the ammonia and nitrates so the fish wont get fin-rot), but it's also removing all the good bacteria so your tanks not able to establish a bio-filter.

If you have an external filter.. you can get a Nitra-Sorb for it (to assist in removing the Ammonia and Nitrate), also ensure that you are adding the good bacteria to your tank everyday (i.e. Stability type product), and control feeding (once every couple/few days) until you have the water parameters under control without the twice weekly changes.

The better control you have of your tank parameters i.e. established bio-filter.. the better the water clarity will get.


----------



## master fishkeeper (Apr 22, 2013)

yea you are right that is the problem.... i have been doing too many water changes.... thanks for the advice sounds so simple but this should deff help


----------



## jcabage (May 29, 2012)

Changing water shouldn't have a big effect on your cycle if you have fish in the tank. The bacteria will reside in the filter and on other surfaces in the aquarium, not simply in the water (you won't remove it with a wc).

The only issue with changing the water in a cycling tank is that you remove ammonia and nitrite which feed the beneficial bacteria, encouraging it to grow. You obviously can't just leave the tank to itself if you already have a fish in though. Ammonia/Nitrite poisoning isn't worth speeding up your cycle.

I would guess that if you have a heavily planted tank and a single 2" fish in 50 gallons of water, you may likely run at close to 0 nitrates for some time, even when cycled. Once the fish gets larger, you will most likely start to see more nitrates.

Are you using a test kit or strips to identify your parameters?

The driftwood may be causing water clarity issues (re:tannins).

EBJD's are notoriously delicate fish... It probably wasn't wise to put one in a tank that wasn't established, but since you're going with it, you need to stay on top of your water quality. Test for ammonia/nitrite daily and keep the tank in check with water changes as needed.

Speaking to the original question, I would think in terms of several months to see a couple inches of growth - they grow pretty slowly.


----------



## NZSIC'S (Apr 30, 2013)

master fishkeeper said:


> yea you are right that is the problem.... i have been doing too many water changes.... thanks for the advice sounds so simple but this should deff help


Not quite as simple as that.. 
- Use the test kits to check your parameters daily 
- Use a product to increase your good bio-load. (i.e. Seachem Stability)
- Limit the amount you feed the fish (until you start getting control over parameters)
- Use a product that will remove Ammonia & Nitrite from the water (i.e. Nitrasorb in your filter)
- Do water changes as and when required dependant on your parameters


----------



## master fishkeeper (Apr 22, 2013)

Now this is the type of detail and information i was looking to get out of joining this Cichlid Forum....thanks for the last couple posts.

so to give you the full story....stay with me....i have been keeping fish for 2 and a half years now. i fish, i hunt, so this hobby is very interesting to me. i started with 10 Gal , 5 tetras, 1 pleco, eventually planted the tank with a sword, and another plant that is easy to grow and both flourished (got the full spectrum the tank) and all was good crystal clear water fish thrive, get along and then.....i got a little board, lol, i wanted a new challenge.

About 3 months ago i set up the 50 Gal, took some substrate from the 10 Gal, and about 7 Gals of the water and put it into the Tank, along with the new substrate and planted my two existing plants, and filled it. I left it up for 5 days and then added the pleco as the other tetras where re-homed. At the 4th week i added the EBJD and also planted two more plants in the tank and added driftwood with the existing rocks, and about a month after that i added a school of Galaxy Rasboras ( which i know will become fish food one day) and everybody gets along, the EBJD pays them no attention at all.

so today it has been about 3 months and the water just won't seem to get clear, thus me beginning this post. Thanks for the help and now that you know the full story anything else to worry about? I have done the research on my EBJD and I understand how fragile he is, he's almost 3 inches giving him more stability, and seems to love his home, he feeds like a beast and everything.


----------

